# Any links to Solar Trough Home use?



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Someone mentioned somewhere (excuse me I dont remember who offhand) is this tech scalable to home use?

I couldnt find any but seems to me it might make a good hot water source for domestic hot water or hot water radiant floor heating?

Anybody ever seen anything like that?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Boo,
These are not exactly trough style concentrators, but some are close:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Concentrating/concentrating.htm

It seems like the Aquaflector is pretty clever and buildable.

I've always thought that this one was pretty clever -- its a sort of concentrating design:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Experimental/ShurcliffPart4/s170.htm

Gary


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

Here is one that might be a do it yourself project. http://www.motherearthnews.com/Renewable-Energy/1976-05-01/The-Hot-Line-Solar-Collector.aspx


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

1976 yet!

Sure looks like a good idea,wonder why its 'lost'?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Because the company went bankrupt.

In 2003 they (AERCO and NRG Energy) where on this troubled company list.
http://bankrupt.com/TCR_Public/030827.mbx NRG was fending off creditors.

Makes you wonder if it was that they couldn't produce them cheap enough to compete or poor marketing.

P.S. and I never said they DIDN'T WORK


----------

